# Stuck on COD Black ops. Help please.



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi all. I must be missing something stupid here. I am in the campaign. Currently trying to rescue DR Clark. Just slid down a tin roof shot some bad guys, and now nothing, no where too go our anything to do,stuck on a roof. What am I missing. Please help.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

jus keep running forward i think. Theres fellas in all the buildings around you so what i did was; slide down the roof, then go right and take everyone out from there. I think :lol:


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

LOL. Thanks I will give that a go if I can find the wee buggers.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

youtube will be your friend.


----------

